# HBO Go



## dockingbay97 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey there

I am running CyanogenMod 9 Alpha 2 on my Touchpad.

Is anyone able to run HBO Go on their Touchpad? If so, how?

I keep getting an unsupported device error.

Thanks!


----------



## Chezitman (Nov 12, 2011)

Yea open HBO go, once unsupported device pops up click on the home button.

Then click recent apps button.

Click on another app in recent apps, once that app loads click again on the Home button.

Then click recent apps again, but select HBO go this time.

Wait a few secs and the unsupported device error goes away and you can now use it.

Sucks every time you leave you have to do that again thou.


----------



## dockingbay97 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow, that is crazy - thanks!


----------



## dockingbay97 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hmm still doesn't quite work. I can get it to load and sign into my account but no videos will play.


----------



## Chezitman (Nov 12, 2011)

Thats weird it always worked for me, Im on the nighties ...but luckily today we get the tablet app haha so now we dont have to kill ourselves trying to play videos!


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

The App is now available in the Play Store, but it doesn't seem to be working. I was all excited until I tried to load it


----------



## dockingbay97 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well, strangely enough there was an update to the app. At first it didn't work at all throwing up a new error I haven't seen before even fully loading. Went back to it a couple of hours later and it was working fine without any issues. Strange little app.


----------



## billin30 (May 21, 2012)

Just watched an episode of game of thrones on my touchpad. AOKP build 40.

Sent from my aokp_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

I think they just updated HBO Go to work with ICS phones/ tablets....

http://www.bgr.com/2012/07/03/hbo-go-android-4-0-ics-update/


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Salvation27 said:


> I think they just updated HBO Go to work with ICS phones/ tablets....
> 
> http://www.bgr.com/2...4-0-ics-update/


Yep, already a thread about it: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28958-hbo-go-available-on-touchpad-now/


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

I've side loaded HBO Go app awhile ago. Prior to that I couldn't load via Google play. Then there was a recent update, which I was surprised Google play allowed an update. The result was a mixed bag with problems changing from video in window to full screen or back.

After the Official Nightly update 20120708... Most of these issues are gone. The app is close to the iPad experience and serviceable. More so than the previous version, which was a phone only style app.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------

